

Ask HN: List of websites categorized by visitors' gender and age-group? - paraschopra

Hi All,<p>Is there list of websites available which is categorized by visitors' gender and age-groups? For example, I guess Digg.com would be mostly visited by males, aged between 15-30. So is there any alexa kind of ranking which lists top websites by visitor's A/S/L?<p>-Paras
======
apollo
Quantcast.com

~~~
paraschopra
Do they offer API?

